# קרדיטים - חתונה קטנה בבית



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

קרדיטים - חתונה קטנה בבית 
מי היה מאמין? הגיע הרגע לקרדיטים! 
לקח קצת זמן, החיים השתלטו חזרה בזמן האחרון.
חתונה קטנה של 90 אורחים בבית.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

מי אנחנו? 
שנינו אנשים דיי בישנים, ולא הכי אוהבים להיחשף. מה גם, שמה שכותבים באינטרנט נשאר לעולמי עד, ואני לא יודעת מה אני בגיל 50 אחשוב על פרסום כזה או אחר... בקיצור, לא יהיו שמות, וגם לא פרצופים.
באופן כללי- אני בחורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 כלכלנית, והוא לומד הנדסה, נקרא לו הבחור. שנינו שבשנות העשרים המאוחרות, שני אנשים מחושבים בימים כתיקונם, וניסינו להישאר כאלו גם בפרויקט הזה, אני לא תמיד הצלחתי...


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

ההצעה שלא הייתה 
עם כל בחור שיצאתי איתו יותר מחודש, הודעתי לו שיציע עם טבעת מפלסטיק כי אני רוצה לבחור לבד. כשכבר באמת התחלתי להרגיש שהגיע הזמן להתחתן, אז פחות הרגשתי סיבה להצעה שתבוא ממנו.
הערב התחיל בעצם מריב קטן- מה לעשות עם החסכונות שלנו. אני (בדיעבד) הבנתי שאני רוצה שהחסכונות יהיו משותפים, למרות שכמה חודשים קודם דיברנו על לפתוח שני חשבונות חסכון נפרדים. וזה לא שהיה לי אינטרס כלכלי, החיסכון שלי היה עתיד להיות גדול יותר... 
בקיצור, הבנתי שאני רוצה שנתחתן, אז דיברנו על זה. עברו עוד איזה שבועיים שבמהלכם דיברנו שלשנינו זה פתאום נראה כן צעד משמעותי וגדול וקצת מפחיד, עד שבסוף החלטנו שאנחנו מוכנים לצעד הזה. אחרי שהחלטנו שכן לקחנו עוד קצת זמן להחליט יחד מה אנחנו רוצים מהחתונה עצמה, ואיך, ובסוף הודענו למשפחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

פרולוג 
כמו שאמרתי, אני כלכלנית. מה שלא ציינתי הוא שאני צינית ביותר, ושנינו באים מבתים דיי צינים. אחרי כל הפעמים שעמדתי בקהל מסתכלת על שבירת הכוס וחושבת לעצמי (ומשתפת גם את ציניקנים הסובבים) מחשבות כאלה ואחרות על תעשיית החתונות, פתאום זה היה אצלי ואם אני רוצה את זה, אז אני כבר לא יכולה להיות צינית לגבי העניין...
למזלי, באותם רגעים של שבירת הכוס אצל אחרים לא הייתי רק צינית, אלא גם חשבתי לעומק מה טוב ומה לא טוב בחתונה הישראלית, מה לשמר, מה לשפר, ומה פשוט לזרוק לפח.
אז התחלה טובה הייתה - אני בכלל רוצה להתחתן. וגם הוא רוצה. לא כל כך מובן מאליו במשפחות שלנו, אבל אני מאמינה שגם בחברה החילונית שכזוג מחליט שזהו זה, החלטנו שאנחנו יחד, אז יעשה לו טוב אם הוא יצהיר על כך בצורה פומבית, מול הקהילה שלו. 
אז עצם קיום החתונה הוא רעיון טוב, מה פחות? למשל אורחים שמקבלים את ההזמנה ואומרים – "קנס!" הבעיה כאן היא גם כי גודל המתנות הסטנדרטי בישראל הוא מופרע, וגם כי לטעמי מזמינים אנשים שלא באמת רוצים להיות שם. את שני אלו ניסינו לתקן ע"י כך שהזמנו רק 100 איש שהם באמת קרובים, ומי ששאל אמרנו שנשמח גם ממתנה (לא חייבים צ'קים). 
דבר נוסף שהפריע לי מחתונות של אנשים שהיו יותר קרובים, הוא שהרגשתי שהם סוג של אורחים בחתונה של עצמם. את זה החלטתי לפתור בראש ובראשונה בזה שהתחתנו במקום שהוא שלנו, ובנוסף עשינו מלא דברים בעצמנו- תמיד אפשר לשלם על הכל (או שלא תמיד) אבל ההרגשה לא מתקרבת לזה שעושים לבד.


----------



## butwhy (25/11/13)

אני חושבת שהופרדנו בלידתנו


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

אני אשאל את אימא...


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

כסף |בטוח יש סימן של דולר אבל לא מצאתי אותו| 
אה, ואמרנו כלכלנית נכון? ככזאת האספקט הכלכלי של הפרויקט הזה היה חשוב לי מאוד, ולכן בכל נקודה כאן אשתף במחירים, זה הרי היה חלק גדול בסיבה לכל החלטה. אם שכחתי לרשום משהו, או שיש לכן שאלות נוספות בנושא- אל תתביישו, זה נושא השיחה האהוב עלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קיימתי לוח אקסל סופר מסודר שכלל את כל ההוצאות- כולל בקבוקי הוויסקי שההורים קנו בדיוטי, או סרטי בד ב-30 ₪ שקניתי בנחלת בנימין.
בכניסה לעולם החתונות היה לי מאוד קשה עם ההוצאה האדירה שנקראת חתונה ישראלית. בניגוד לעצה הרווחת בפורום אני התחלתי קצת אחרת, חשבנו והחלטנו כמה נראה לנו שווה להוציא על אירוע החתונה שלנו- הגענו למסקנה ש-30 אלף ₪, פירטנו גם כמה שווה כל פרט בתוך האירוע. אח"כ התחלתי לנסות ולמצוא איך להגיע לסכומים האלה. זהירות ספוילר- לא הצלחתי להגיע לסכום הזה, החתונה בסופו של דבר עלתה 47,650 ₪. היו הרבה מקומות שמצאתי איך לצמצם הוצאות, אבל הוצאה אחת עיקרית לא הצלחתי לצמצם כמו שרציתי מראש- אוכל. לטעמי (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הגיוני להוציא 15 אש"ח להאכלת 100 איש, אבל בסופו של דבר שילמנו 27 אש"ח כדי להאכיל 90 איש.
הבעיה העיקרית במחיר היקר נעוצה לדעתי בכך שהסטנדרט בחתונות הישראליות הוא גבוהה מידיי, וקשה לרדת ממנו. למה הכוונה? כולם התרגלו לצלחות, כוסות וכסאות יפים, כשחשבתי על למשל להביא כסאות פלסטיק כתר רגילים מהקיבוץ, גם לי היה קשה עם זה – אז שילמנו 8 ₪ לכיסא יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. עלתה גם מחשבה לבקש מהאורחים להביא איתם פשטידה/ סלט/ עוגה, ושוב זו הייתה מחשבה מוזרה שלא ממש הסתדרה מבחינתנו – אז שילמנו 27 אש"ח לקייטרינג עם מלצרים, שולחנות, כסאות וצלחות . 
הסטנדרט הגבוה מידיי נוגע כמעט בכל פרט בחתונה הישראלית (אוכל, ביגוד, תיעוד, מוזיקה), וזה לא שאסור להוציא סכומים כאלו נקודה, אלא שזה לא כדאי אם אין לך את הכסף בשביל זה, ול-80 אחוז מהזוגות בארץ אין את הסכומים האלה. כיוון שבכל זאת הקרדיטים האלה עוסקים בנו, אציין שלנו ולמשפחותינו כן היו את הסכומים שהוצאו בחתונה, בשום שלב לא הסתמכנו על מתנות האורחים.
אמרתי שביקשנו מתנות, ולהפתעתי באמת הרבה אנשים זרמו איתנו, וזה היה כיף גדול לפתוח אותן ולהשתמש בהן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

איפה? – בבית שלו 
אז שוב, מחשבה מעמיקה הבהירה לי ולו שלחגוג יום משמעותי באולם שאין לו קשר אלינו- זה לא זה. כנראה גם עזר לי שאני קיבוצניקית, ולכן מאז היותי ילדה קטנה ידעתי שיש מקום לחתונה בקיבוץ. הרעיון הראשוני אכן היה חתונה בקיבוץ, אבל נסיבות לוגיסטיות העבירו את האירוע לבית של הוריו של הבחור. בראייה לאחור מעולה שכך קרה, היה חמים ונעים, לא צפוף מידי, והעזרה של ההורים שלו הייתה מאוד מאוד משמעותית. 

הערות לוגיסטיות לכל מי שחפצה נפשו להתחתן מחוץ לאולם/גן סטנדרטי:

אם מחליטים על קייטרינג אז זה כנראה לא יותר זול. עלויות הקמת המטבח, הבאת ציוד כמו שולחנות וכסאות, ואם גם אין שירותים ותאורה מוסדרת במקום, כל אלה עלויות דיי גבוהות להקמה לערב אחד. אם יורדים מהסטנדרט הישראלי לחתונות, ולמשל האורחים מביאים את האוכל, יושבים על מחצלות ורעיונות אחרים לחיסכון, אז אפשר בהחלט לעשות חתונה זולה יותר.
הנה עמוד הפייס של מישהי שעוזרת בארגון חתונות שונות: https://www.facebook.com/ido.different
אנחנו לא השתמשנו בשירותיה, כי החלטנו כן ללכת על קייטרינג וכאלה, אבל היא נראית אדם שיכול לעזור למי שבוחר בדרך שונה.

מה שכן טוב בלא להתחתן באולם הוא שהסיכוי שמישהו יוסיף לך את "האלמנט" הוא קטן משמעותית. אף אחד לא יכול לדרוש ממני שבוע לפני 8 אלף ₪ לאוהל- אני עשיתי סקר שוק וראיתי מה העלויות, אף אחד לא אמר לי פתאום שהתחברות למערכת ההגברה לצורך קריאת ברכה זה עוד 500 ₪, לא גילית בשום שלב שהעיצוב הבסיסי הוא חובה וזה עוד אלפיים ₪, וכו' וכו'. כאן כנראה שכן יש איזשהו חיסכון, אבל לעולם לא נדע את הדרך שבה לא בחרנו...

עוד קצת על עלויות שחקרתי לקראת האירוע- השכרה רק של שולחנות, כסאות, צלחות, כוסות, סכו"ם, מפות ומפיות- כל אלו זו הוצאה של סביב 35-40 ₪ לאדם.

עוד רעיונות שעלו שכחשבנו איך לצמצם את ההוצאה (ובסוף לא בחרנו בהם)- להביא אוכל שלא מצריך ישיבה, או ספקים עם לוגיסטיקה פשוטה יותר, כמו למשל בחור שעושה פיצות אישיות במקום, זה עלה 3 אלף ₪. או בחור שעושה קדירת פויקה, או בשרים מעושנים בחבית, זה עלה 7000 ₪ אם אני זוכרת נכון.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

הזמנות - DIY 
לא סתם זה סדר הדברים, כי על ההזמנות התחלתי לעבוד בערך חצי שנה לפני החתונה. קצת פחדתי לעשות חישוב כמה זמן השקעתי בעניין, אבל כנראה שסביבות השעה לכל הזמנה...

התחלתי מהחלטה על צבעיי החתונה- ורוד וחום, ושיטוטים בפינטרסט בחיפוש אחר רעיון יפה להזמנה. כמובן שמצאתי כנראה את הדרך הכי מסובכת לעשות הזמנה: 
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558901_574712189222592_768616328_n.jpg

שאלתי כאן בפורום איך ומה עושים, והייתה זו נרקיסים לבנים שהסבירה כיצד עובדים אם נייר, ומה השמות של מה שאני 
מחפשת, ויצאתי לדרך. עיניכם הרואות מה יצא מהרעיון הזה.

את המעטפות אגב הזמנתי באטסי (לא יאמן כמה קשה למצוא מעטפות מנייר קראפט), כאן:
http://www.etsy.com/il-en/listing/9...ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=kraft+envelope+cd

עשינו 56 הזמנות (הבחור עזר בהדבקות וחירור המעטפות), והיה ממש כיף לחלק אותן.
דרך אגב, זו שיטה שעוזרת בצמצום רשימת המוזמנים, כי לא תשקיע שעה עבודה במישהו שאתה לא באמת רוצה שיגיע...

כולל המעטפות, דפים יקרים ממש (canson), ואפילו בולים, הכל עלה 530 ₪.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

הזמנה יחידה


----------



## ray of light (25/11/13)

כבר אמרתי לך שההזמנה מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובתור אחת שראתה אותה מקרוב- ממש כל הכבוד על כל ההשקעה בכל הזמנה!


----------



## shiwii (25/11/13)

וואו, מדהים!


----------



## כלות אורבניות (25/11/13)

מקסים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבנו מאוד! כל הכבוד על ההשקעה ועל הביצוע היפה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)




----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

ופנים ההזמנה


----------



## יוסי האדום (25/11/13)

אין דברים כאלה!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/11/13)

רק בזכות ההזמנה המהממת אני מקשרת בין הבחורה 
לניק ולבית שהיינו בו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הזמנה נהדרת
בכללי כל החתונה ממש מושקעת ויצרתית ובכלל נראיחת ממש כיפית ואינטימית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/13)

כבר אמרתי שהן מהממות... 
אבל אומר שוב, פשוט מקסים ומוקפד!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/11/13)

או-הבת את ההזמנה וההשקעה!


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

קייטרינג - הג'ירפה ותנין 
פשוט אדירים.

הגעתי אליהם דרך המלצה של אחת מבנות הפורום (אני כבר לא זוכרת מי), ועוד באינטרנט הם נראו בדיוק מה שחיפשנו (רק לא במחיר, אבל בשלב הזה כבר דיי הבנתי שמה שאני רוצה לא קיים בסכום שאני רוצה). הלכנו לטעימות וחוץ מזה שהיה מאוד טעים, אביטל ומיכאל נראו שני אנשים ישרים ואמינים- שזה מאוד חשוב, תמיד מגלים את זה בהמשך הדרך. סגרנו איתם ואכן יושר הוא חשוב, למשל לא חשבתי לשאול מה המחיר לילדים, או האם משלמים על מנה לצלם/להקה, אבל בגלל שהם כאלה מעולים, התשובה תמיד הייתה הגיונית.

האוכל היה ממש מעולה. הוא אכן היה מדהים בטעימות, אבל גם בחתונה עצמה, וזה לא מאורחים שבחיים לא יגידו משהו אחר, אלא גם אנחנו הצלחנו להתיישב ולאכול. הקינוחים היו חלביים, שזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המחיר היה 27 אלף ₪, וזה כולל מע"מ, מלצרים, שולחנות וכסאות, צלחות, סכו"ם וכו'. אני מציינת את זה כי רוב חברות הקייטרינג נתנו מחיר שלא כולל מלצרים, ולא כולל שולחנות וכסאות (עוד עדות מבחינתי לכך שהג'ירפה והתנין לא משחקים משחקים).

התקופה לפני שסגרנו קייטרינג הייתה לא כייפית, זה מאוד ישב עלי. מרגע שהחלטנו וסגרנו העניינים השתפרו.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

עוד עמדה 
הייתה גם עמדה שלישית של רוסטביף, והיא קטפה את מרב התשבוחות (אבל אין לי תמונה)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/13)

אם יורשה לי 
ואאל"ט, לדעתי, הם היו הקייטרינג בחתונה של המרחפת (שהתחתנה בחתונה ביתית). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ואכן גם לה היו רק דברים טובים לומר עליהם...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/13)

וגם הבית נראה מהמם 
ומעוצב בצורה מופלאה.... לפחות ממה שרואים בתמונה הזו.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

השמלה – דורין פרנקפורט 
אז החלטתי שאני רוצה להוציא 1500 ש"ח על שמלה, ויחד עם עזרתה של חברה טובה ניסיתי למצוא שמלה שכזו. הישועה הגיעה ממקור מפתיע- הזמנות מיוחדות בדורין פרנקפורט. מצאנו שמלה שאהבתי אצל דורין פרנקפורט, אבל היא הייתה בצבע אדום... מסתבר שתמורת 50% יותר מהמחיר המקורי אפשר לעשות הזמנה מיוחדת לכל פריט אצל דורין. אז לאחר לבטים רבים וימי שיטוטים בדיזינגוף שהעלו חרס, החלטתי להזמין את השמלה בצבע אוף-וויט. והמחיר? השמלה התחילה ב1000 ₪, הזמנה מיוחדת הייתה 1500 ₪ success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yael rosen (25/11/13)

להתמוגג ממך!!


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)




----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

נעליים שלי – SHES 
כיוון שגם אני שברתי כוס, קיבלתי הוראות חד משמעיות שאני חייבת נעליים סגורות, ולא סנדלים.  טוב הן לא בדיוק "כלתיות", אבל אני אוהבת אותן והן יחסית נוחות (אבל לא סופר נוחות).
הן נמצאו בחנות בעזריאלי בשם "SHES" למיטב זכרוני, זו חברה איטלקית בשם Jade. 
עלו 425 ש"ח.
לא ארגנתי תמונה ספציפית שלהן, אפשר לראות בתמונות האחרות, אם יש דרישה בקהל אצלם אותם.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

בגדים ונעלים לבחור- רוברטו ורוקפורט 
הלכנו יחד עם אחותו של הבחור לעזריאלי למצוא לו בגדים. היינו בערך בשלוש חנויות, השלישית והכי יקרה הייתה רוברטו (שלא שמתי לב עד אז שמלא מהחתנים קונים שם...). מצאנו מכנס מפשתן וחולצה יפה ולבנה, יותר יקר אבל משמעותית יותר יפה. המכנס היה צריך תיקון, וזה היה בלי תוספת תשלום. וכך הבחור מצא בגדים תוך בערך שעה וחצי... קנאה.

המכנס והחולצה היו 740 ₪

בעזריאלי גם חיפשנו לו נעליים. יש לו מבנה רגליים קצת שונה, והוא גם דיי מפונק בנעליים, בסוף הבנו שנעלי רוקפורט מתאימים לו. בחנות בעזריאלי נעליי רוקפורט היו די יקרות (750 ₪), אז חיפשנו ומצאנו באינטרנט מקום בצריפין שאפשר לבוא למדוד ולקנות. זה מה שעשינו- 450 ₪.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

להקה – Q Covers 
כאן היו מלא מלא מחשבות והתלבטויות. לקח לנו הרבה זמן להבין שדי-ג'י זה לא מה שאנחנו רוצים. שנינו סובלים מרעש בחתונות, ולא מאוד אוהבים לרקוד (רק קצת). תמיד עצבן אותי הקטע הזה שנראה שלא משנה מה האופי של החתן והכלה- הם דבוקים לרחבה, אפילו אם הם זוג חנונים שברור שזו בערך הפעם הראשונה שהוא רוקד שלא מול המראה. ממש לא רצינו שנרגיש את החובה הזאת להיות ברחבה ביום החתונה, וגם לא שהחובה הזאת תורגש אצל האורחים (גם מאוד מעצבן אותי). רצינו שתהיה אוירה שנעים גם "רק" לדבר בה, ושאם יתפתחו התנאים אז שיהיו קצת ריקודים. ועם כל זה לקח לנו מלא זמן להבין שלהקה זה הפתרון (אפילו דיברתי עם יותר מ-5 די-ג'יים, ואהבתי אחד שעם הגברה, תאורה ומע"מ רצה 3500 ₪).
נורה דזמונד הייתה זו שהעלתה פוסט מאוד מפורט על כל הלהקות שאותן היא חקרה, וכך מצאתי את Q Covers. הם קבוצה של ארבעה- ליהיא הזמרת שהיא גם איש הקשר, נגן גיטרה שגם שר, נגן קלידים, ומתופף. מפאת תקציב לא שכרנו את שירותיו של המתופף, וכך הם היו שלושה.
בסופו של דבר הלהקה הייתה ההחלטה הכי מפתיעה ומוצלחת של הערב, הם היו פשוט מעולים. במהלך האוכל ("חתונה הפוכה") הם ניגנו שירים מצוינים ושקטים כך שאנשים דיברו והם פשוט הוספו לאווירה נעימה. אחרי החופה והתכנית האומנותית, הם התחילו בשירים קצת יותר קצביים, הבחור שלי היה הראשון לרקוד (פרט מפתיע מאוד לכל מי שמכיר אותו), וכמה מהצעירים הצטרפו אלינו אחרי כדקה. משם היו להפתעתנו ריקודים עד שהערב ניגמר (בערך שעה וחצי), ועדיין הווליום היה כך שבשולחנות ממש ליד היה אפשר לדבר, הכל היה נעים והרגיש לנו מאוד אנחנו.
מחיר- 4300 ₪. מתוכם 3400 ₪ היו לאנשי הלהקה, 600 ₪ להגברה (שהייתה גם ההגברה לחופה), ו300 ₪ תוספת זמן כי החתונה התארכה מעבר ל-4 שעות.


----------



## m a y a n a (30/11/13)

אפשר קישור לשרשור להקות שדיברת עליו? 
אנחנו גם מחפשים (אבל בלי זמר/ת)


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/11/13)

מצאתי אותו  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=168629532#168628004

בהצלחה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

פרחים 
במקור אני חושבת ששמתי תקציב של 2000 ₪ לפרחים, כי אני ממש אוהבת פרחים. אח"כ הבנתי שמה שאני רוצה לא כזה יקר, ובסוף ההוצאה הסתכמה ב-380 ₪. אבל זה גם בגלל שמישהי במשפחה עובדת במשרד החקלאות, ומכירה מגדלי פרחים שעשו לה הנחה יפה. בכל זאת, ממחקרי המוקדמים עולה כי לאדם מן הישוב יחידה אחת מחירה הוא סביב 2.5 ₪ לרוב הפרחים (יחידה = גבעול ועליו 5-10 ראשי פרחים), ובסידור למרכזי השולחן שמנו בערך 10 יחידות של פרחים שונים.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

עוד פרחים


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

איפור ושיער – חברה מהממת 
בהתחלה חשבתי שאעשה לעצמי את האיפור והשיער אחרי שאלמד קצת מה ואיך, אבל אז חברה מאוד מוכשרת הציעה לעשות את זה. מאוד שמחתי, וכל התהליך איתה היה כייפי.

כהתחלה היא שלחה לי קישורים לכל מיניי סוגי איפור ותסרוקות כדי ששנינו נקבל כיוון, ואז עשינו ניסיון של איפור ושיער עם המוצרים שלה. אח"כ הלכנו לקנות מוצרי איפור, תוך מחשבה שנקנה בעיקר מוצרים שאשתמש בהם בהמשך, ומה שלא אז נשתמש במוצרים שכבר יש לה (ויש לה הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

אני כמעט ולא מתאפרת ביום יום, וזה לא רק מתוך עצלנות או אידיאולוגיה, אלא גם מתוך בורות. אז מאוד שמחתי שיש לי הזדמנות ללמוד, וגם לקנות מוצרים שבאמת מתאימים לי, ולא סתם מה שהמוכרת בסופר פארם דחפה לי... לטעמי כישורי האיפור שלי בהחלט השתפרו בתהליך, ואני מרגישה הרבה יותר בטוחה היום במה שאני עושה. יש עוד מה ללמוד, אבל לפחות אני יודעת מה אני צריכה ללמוד (זה כמו אחרי קורס באוניברסיטה- זה לא שעכשיו את יודעת הכל, אבל את יודעת מה את לא יודעת ואיך ללמוד את זה).

ביום עצמו החברה איפרה אותי בנוחות ורוגע, והיה ממש כיף. האיפור היה מאוד טבעי כי כמו שאמרתי אני לא מתאפרת ביום יום, אתן לא יכולות לשפוט, אבל אני הרגשתי מאוד יפה. בשיער רציתי כתר פרחים, והשיער שלי חלק מאוד כמו שהוא, אז עשינו קצת גלים עם בייביליס וזהו.  אחר כך היא איפרה גם את אחותי שנראתה מעולה. אני עשיתי את הכתר.

מחיר- 1000 ₪ למוצרים מעולים במאק. כל העבודה הקשה של חברתי הייתה מתנה שלא תסולא בפז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם מישהי רוצה הסברים טכניים על משהו, שתשאל.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (25/11/13)

אם הייתי לפני הייתי שואלת איך הכנת את הזר ראש 
אבל מאוחר מידי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ובכלליות אני מורידה את הכובע בפני כל מי שמחליט לארגן אירוע פשוט ועומד בזה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

תודה


----------



## niva99 (25/11/13)

ממש יפה האיפור והשיער


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

טיפול עשרת אלפים 
ביום יום אני לא משקיעה מידיי בטיפוח, והחתונה גרמה לי סוף סוף להכיר קצת את העולם הזה.

השיניים שלי לא צהובות מידיי, אבל גם לא לגמרי לבנות, אז שאלתי את רופא השיניים על הלבנה. הוא מצידו צחק עליי ואמר שאחרי הלבנה מגיעים לצבע שלי... בכל זאת אמרתי, אז הוא הסביר שהלבנה של רופא שיניים היא לא תהליך קל לשיניים, ולא כדאי סתם לעשות את זה, הוא המליץ לי על אותם סטריפים שמלבינים. מצאתי שבחו"ל זה בערך 100 ₪ פחות מלקנות בארץ, אז הזמנתי באיביי, 140 ש"ח.

קניתי גם מסכת בוץ מים המלח ב150 ₪, עוד דבר שאף פעם לא עשיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

צילום – טל דמבינסקי 
את טל פגשנו בטיול בדרום אפריקה ולאחר יום טיול משותף הוא שלח לנו תמונות שלנו, ובתור שני אנשים לא ממש פוטוגניים, הופתענו לגלות תמונות יפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחרי שהחלטנו להתחתן, ועוד לפני שסיפרנו למשפחות למיטב זכרוני, שנינו חשבנו בצורה בלתי תלויה על טל כאיש המתאים למשימה. לשמחתנו גילינו שטל הפך את התחביב למקצוע מאז שובנו מאפריקה, ומשם הדרך הייתה קצרה. כשפנינו אליו הוא עוד לא צילם חתונות, אבל במהלך העונה מסתבר שהיו עוד שתי חתונות לפני החתונה שלנו.

אתם יכולים לשפוט בעצמכם את טיב התמונות, אנחנו בכל אופן מאוד מרוצים. 

מה שלא רואים בתמונות- טל בחור בגילנו ממש חמוד, והיה נעים להעביר איתו את היום. אני מאוד ממליצה עליו.
האתר של טל: http://taldembinsky.weebly.com/

מחיר- סיכמנו על 1500 ₪, וזה כלל שטל יגיע סביב 15:30, ויעשה פוטושופ רק על בערך 10 תמונות. הוספנו לו עוד 200 ₪ מעבר לסיכום כי הוא היה על הכיפאק.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

ממש קצת מקדימים- בוואדי 
בתחילת הדרך שנינו לא רצינו לעשות צילומי זוגיות כאלו, אבל... כנראה שהפורום משפיע עלי, וגם חשבתי שיהיה טוב לצאת מאזור הלחץ של הבית לאיזה חצי שעה – שעה. אז נסענו שלוש דקות מהבית לאיזה וואדי באזור, היה סביבות חמש אחה"צ לכן היה אור יפה, ואני שמחה שיש לנו כמה תמונות יפות של שנינו. זה גם באמת היה רעיון טוב לצאת מאזור הבית כי כבר לא היה דבר לעשות שם חוץ מלהילחץ.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

DIY


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

מספרי שולחן 
הבחור! טוב אולי אתכם זה פחות מפתיע, אבל אותי זה דיי הפתיע שהיה בא לו להתעסק עם יצירת מספרי השולחן. הוא עשה לפני כמה שנים קורס נגרות קצר, וגם אבא שלי עזר לו עם הפעלת הציוד היותר כבד. מירב העבודה הייתה חריטה (!) של המספרים (לא בטוח שרואים בתמונה את העבודה). יצא ממש יפה. הבחור: "עבודה מאוד קשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





". 

מחיר- העץ היה שימוש חוזר של פרגולה מפורקת, הצבע עלה בערך 30 ₪, קנינו לו ציוד חריטה ב-100 ₪ בערך.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

אופס, שכחתי את התמונה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

כרטיסי הושבה 
אספתי פקקי שעם במשך בערך חצי שנה... באותה תקופה האנשים האהובים עלי היו אלה שהביאו לי פקקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חוץ מזה הפנצ'ר הוא של מרתה סטיוארט מאיביי, וגם החותמת היא של מרתה.
הרבה דברים קניתי באיביי, וגם באתר הזה, שמצאתי אותו להיות חביב:
http://www.123stitch.com/

מחיר- הפנצ'ר עלה 80 ₪, סט של חותמות 60 ₪, דפי קראפט.


----------



## orangeada (25/11/13)

ואיך יצבת את הפקק? גם אני חשבתי 
להכין, אבל בניסיון בקטנה שעשיתי זה פשוט "רקד" על השולחן..


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

האדריכלות שלי, ביצוע של הבחור 
כל פקק חתכנו לו "בסיס", ז"א הורדנו חלק מהשעם, ואז חתכנו לו חריץ שבו הכרטיס.
מקווה שהתמונה מסבירה יותר טוב, אם מסתכלים על הפקק הוא כבר לא עגול לגמרי, למטה הוא ישר.


----------



## ray of light (25/11/13)

וואו מהמם!! 
גם השעם וגם הכרטיס עם הפאנץ'! 
אהבתי


----------



## כלות אורבניות (25/11/13)

רעיון יפה! 
פקקי שעם זה חומר כזה כיפי וורסטילי


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

תודה  
אבל ברור שהרעיון ההתחלתי, כמו כל דבר בערך, הוא מפינטרסט...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/13)

מהמם! 
הכל כל כך מקורי ומקסים!


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

עמדת ברכות 
שילבנו בין הברכות שאנשים גם ככה כותבים עם המתנה ושידרגנו את העניין עם עטים צבעוניים, דפים יפים שפינצפנצתי, ומעטפות צבעוניות. הרבה אנשים באו כבר עם ברכה מהבית, וחלק כתבו על הדפים שסיפקנו. היו גם ילדים / צעירים שכתבו ברכה בלי קשר למתנה.
פרויקט שמחכה לי הוא לאגד את כל הברכות יחד לספר קטן (רובן בגודל חצי A4). 

מחיר: 60 מעטפות ודפים, בערך 100 ₪.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

נו, מה יהיה איתי 
אני לא מרוכזת הבוקר....


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

שרשראות סוכות 
כיוון שהחתונה הייתה יום לפני סוכות רציתי לעשות איזשהו אזכור לחג בעיצוב. הרעיון בא מהבלוג של בובצ'קה היקרה.

לקח לי הרבה זמן למצוא נייר עטיפה יפה, טיפ בעניין- בתחילת החופש הגדול מגיעות לחנויות מלא ניירות עטיפה (כי בתחילת הלימודים עוטפים עם זה מחברות וספרים), אז סוף סוף מצאתי ניירות יפים במחירים סבירים.

מחיר: בערך 8 ניירות עטיפה, 80 ₪.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/11/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע!!


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
הדבר היחיד שידעתי לגבי חתונתי מאז גיל שש הוא מה יהיו המתנות לאורחים. כשהייתי קטנה היינו בחתונה והיו את אותם "בונבונייר" כפי שהאיטלקים קוראים להם, או שקדים מסוכרים עטופים בטול. כילדה הייתי מאושרת עד הגג מהמתנה, וידעתי שזה יהיה גם אצלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשהתחלנו לחשוב על החתונה אז הסתבר לי שזו גם מסורת איטלקית, ויש לי מקורות איטלקיים, אז בכלל נחמד. האיטלקיים נוהגים לשים 5 שקדים בכל בונבונייר, כך שגם התהייה הזו נחסכה ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

לא מצאתי עיגולים מוכנים מטול שאהבתי, אז קניתי טול בנחלת בנימין וחתכנו אחד אחד. מצאנו את השקדים הכי יקרים שיש בערך, אבל הם באמת מאוד מאוד טעימים, אז זה היה שווה את זה מבחינתי. לפני שמצאנו אותם קצת התבאסתי לחשוב שהמתנות יהיו יפות אבל לא טעימות, כי הרבה פעמים השקדים לא מאוד טעימים. נקנה ב"מיסטר קייק" בנתניה.

עשינו גם את התגיות, עם "תודה שבאתם" מודפס על כל תגית. (גם) זה היה קצת לא שפוי, אבל זה מה שרציתי... שוב בעצתה של נרקיסים לבנים, עשיתי בוורד טבלה שכל תא הוא בגודל של התגית שרציתי, כשהטבלה עצמה שקופה, ובכל תא כתוב "תודה שבאתם". את הקובץ וורד הדפסתי על דפי קראפט, פינצפנתי את הקצה כמו שרואים, שוב באותו פנץ של מרתה, חתכנו, וחוררתי עיגול שדרכו עובר החוט.

מחיר: טול 100 ₪ (ממש הגזמתי בכמות הטול), שקדים 180 ₪.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

סלסלת מתנות


----------



## Bobbachka (26/11/13)

מושלם!! 
אני חשבתי תמיד שסוכריות שקדים- דרז'ה- זה של עדות המזרח....


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

האיטלקים הם גם ככה המזרחים של האירופאים... 
אכן, גם אני חשבתי כך, אבל שיטוט קצר בגוגל, בתוספת כך שהחתונה אז מגיל שש שבה היו שקדים מסוכרים הייתה באמת של הצד האיטלקי, ומגיעים למסקנה שגם האיטלקים בקטע


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

שולחן תמונות זוגיות מהמשפחה 
לא זוכרת מאיפה הרעיון, אני מנחשת שמפינטרסט. בכל אופן, ביקשתי מכל הדודים, ופישפשתי קצת באלבומים ישנים, כדי למצוא תמונות של זוגות במשפחה. הרעיון המקורי היה תמונות מיום החתונה, אבל הפרט הזה אבד לפעמים בתרגום, ובערך חצי מהתמונות היו מיום החתונה. גם כך זו הייתה פינה חמודה, לקח זמן לאנשים לקלוט, אבל כשזה קרה הם מאוד נהנו לחפש את עצמם, את ההורים שלהם.


----------



## lanit (25/11/13)

מקסים! 
מה זה העץ בצד ימין? זו מנורה?


----------



## lanit (25/11/13)

תשובה בהודעה הבאה שלך


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

הניחוש שלך היה מעניין


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

עוגת חתונה 
אמא שלי היא מדריכה לעיצוב עוגות בעברה, ועשתה לי עוגה יפה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

חותכים את העוגה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

הטקס - אזרחי 
בהתחלה פנינו לרבנית רפורמית, אבל רגע אחרי הפגישה איתה הבנו שזה ממש לא מתאים לנו. מצאנו את עצמנו רוצים להגיד לה "ועדיף שהמילה אלוהים לא תיכנס לטקס" (לא אמרנו), אז מה אנחנו רוצים ממנה? נכון היא רפורמית, אבל היא עדיין אשת דת... לאחר עוד כמה שבועות התלבטות הבנו שהאדם המתאים ביותר למשימה היא דודה שלי. דודה שלי מאוד התרגשה כשביקשנו ממנה, וראתה זאת ככבוד גדול. כשהתחלנו לעבוד איתה על הטקס עצמו הבנו שעשינו בחירה מעולה, ואין מישהו יותר מתאים ממנה בשבילנו. 

התחלנו לדבר כזוג ויחד איתה על מה אנחנו רוצים, ומה האפשרויות, והסכמנו שהטקס יהיה בנוי על המסגרת היהודית, אבל ניצק לתוך המסגרת הזאת את התוכן שמתאים לנו. וכך למשל יש כתובה, אבל אנחנו כתבנו אותה (בהתבסס על כתובה שנכתבה בעבר במשפחה) והיא שוויונית לגמרי; היו שבע ברכות, שנכתבו ע"י האנשים הקרובים אלינו והוקראו על ידם; הייתה חופה, והיא הוחזקה ע"י נשים וגברים; שנינו שברנו כוסות; אני קודשתי כדת משה וישראל, וגם הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חושבת שזו הייתה בחירה מעולה עבורנו, וגם הקהל נראה כי מאוד העריך והתרגש. מעבר לכך שאידאולוגית אני לא מוכנה לתת כוח למוסד הרבנות, הוא גם לא רלוונטי לחיים החילונים שלנו. היה כיף גדול להיות תחת חופה שייצגה בדיוק את מי שאנחנו כזוג וכיחידים.

למען מתחתנים עתידיים- היה קשה מאוד למצוא ברשת מה הוא בדיוק מבנה הטקס היהודי, אז הנה פירוט: 
הטקס בנוי מחמישה חלקים:

• חתימה על הכתובה יחד עם שני עדים.

• כניסה לחופה. תכלס אנחנו קצת ויתרנו על הקטע הזה כי זה הביך אותנו מידיי.

• אירוסין וקידושין. מסתבר שפעם היו שני טקסים, טקס האירוסין וחודשים אח"כ טקס הנישואין, לימים איחדו בין שני הטקסים (בגלל זה למשל מברכים פעמיים על הגפן). לכן החלק של אירוסין היה פחות רלוונטי מבחינתנו, במקום דודה שלי אמרה כמה מילים (אני לא הייתי בפוקוס בכלל בשלב הזה). קידושין זה החלק שבו במסורת החתן מקדש את הכלה ושם טבעת. אצלנו כל אחד אמר כמה המשפטים, שנינו קידשנו אחד את השני "הרי את/ה מקודש/ת לי (בטבעת זו) כדת משה וישראל", הבחור לא רצה טבעת, אז רק אני קיבלתי טבעת.

עכשיו מקריאים את הכתובה, אצלנו היה זה דוד שלי שהיה אחד העדים.

• 7 ברכות. במסורת יש טקסט של שבע ברכות, אצלנו ביקשנו משבעה אנשים קרובים לכתוב ברכה קצרה של שניים עד שלושה משפטים. הברכה הראשונה הייתה קשורה ליין, וכולנו יחד עם הקהל שתינו לחיים. זה היה חלק יפה ומרגש, אנשים כתבו דברים מלאים במחשבה וגם בהומור.

• שבירת הכוס. במסורת כאן בא הטקסט המפורסם על זיכרון ירושלים. אצלנו דודה שלי הקריאה דברים שכתבה וקישרה את שבירת הכוס לכך שלא הכל מושלם בחיים, ואז שנינו שברנו כוסות.

החלק של להבין איך הטקס היהודי בנוי היה משימה של דודתי, ולכן אני לא לגמרי סגורה במה שכתבתי, הרב אחיהוד מוזמן לתקן איפה שטעיתי.

סה"כ הטקס ארך בערך 20 דקות.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

אין לי תשל"כ 
בנות, הגיע הזמן להפסיק עם מנהג ההינומה. אתן יודעות למה יעקב הצליח להתבלבל ולהתחתן עם האחות הלא נכונה? כי במקור ההינומה היא אטומה, וזה עדיין כך אגב אצל החרדים. ההינומה פוגעת בשדה הראייה שלך בדיוק ברגע שהכי קריטי שתיראי ותביני בדיוק מה הולך- ברגע שאת בוחרת את בן זוגך. 

או בקיצור, לא הייתה לי הינומה


----------



## Piece of Wood (25/11/13)

גם לי לא תהיה


----------



## פיiנה (25/11/13)

גם אני ויתרתי על ההינומה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

כתובה 
הסתמכנו על הכתובה של דודה ודוד שלי, אותה הם כתבו לפני בערך 15 שנה. שיפצרנו, הורדנו מה שהיה פחות רלוונטי אלינו והוספנו קצת.

לא הספקתי לסיים את נגזרת הנייר שתהיה מודבקת על החלק הכתוב והחתום של הכתובה. תודה רבה ליעל רוזן! שעזרה לי להכין את הקובץ של הנגזרת, וגם נתנה הרבה טיפים מועילים ליצירת נגזרת נייר.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

טבעת 
את הטבעת הזמנתי בערך חצי שנה לפני החתונה, והיה קשה להתאפק מלענוד אותה.

עשיתי קורס צורפות קצר אצל עדי גרינשטיין בירושלים לפני כמה שנים, ותכלס יכולתי לעשות בעצמי את הטבעת אבל זה קצת הלחיץ אותי, כי זהב זה חומר ממש יקר. אם הבחור היה רוצה טבעת אז היה כיף לעשות יחד שני טבעות, אבל זה היה נראה לי קצת עצוב לעשות לבד את הטבעת של עצמי, לא יודעת למה.

בקיצור, עדי היא אישה מוכשרת מאוד, ואני שמחה שיש פנים ואישיות מאחורי הטבעת שנמצאת לי על היד כל יום. הזהב הוא זהב ורוד, עם גימור מט.

האתר של עדי:
http://www.adigreenstein.co.il/

מחיר: 900 ₪ (ככה זה כשהיחס והתוצר הוא אישי )

דרך אגב, טבעת אירוסין אין לי. דווקא חיפשתי, אבל לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי, אז בסוף החלטתי שטבעת אחת זה גם טוב.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

קינוחים 
אמא שלי קונדיטורית, ואחד הזיכרונות העיקריים שלי מבת המצווה של אחותי הוא שעשינו את הקינוחים יחד, אז החלטתי שלקראת החתונה נצור זיכרונות וקינוחים.

מה עשינו? פרלינים עם 4 מילויים שונים, קייק פופס וקאפקייקס.

במטבח היו אני, אמא שלי ואחותו של הבחור שגם היא אוהבת את עולם הקונדיטוריה.

בעצת אביטל השפית של הג'ירפה והתנין (הקייטרינג), החלטתי לא לוותר על הקינוחים שלהם, כדי שבימים לפני שחתונה לא יהיה עלינו לחץ "להאכיל" את האורחים, רק כיף של יצירה. זה גם לא היה כמעט חיסכון בכסף (7 ₪ לאדם אם היינו מוותרים על הקינוחים של הקייטרינג). כך יצא שהיו תשעה סוגים שונים של קינוחים...

מחיר: 1130 ₪, שהוצאו בעיקר על 9 (!) ק"ג שוקולד, תבניות פרלינים, תבנית מיני מאפינס, וליקרים שונים.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

מקרונים 
אחד הקינוחים האהובים עלינו הוא מקרונים. זה קצת סיפור להכין אותם, אז קנינו אותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קנינו 50 מקרונים ורודים בטעם תות, ו50 חומים בטעם שוקולד (הצבעים של החתונה, זוכרים?). קנינו אותם בפטיסרי מעולה (סליחה על הפלצנות, אבל הם באמת ברמה אחרת, אז אי אפשר לקרוא להם סתם קונדיטוריה) שיש לנו ליד הבית. אם אתם באזור אני ממליצה לקפוץ לאקלייר וקפה שם- "קארם" במעבר היבוק, נחלת יצחק, ת"א.

מחיר: 100 מקרונים ב-450 ₪.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

פרלינים 
סך הכל עשינו מעל ל-300 פרלינים, ולהפתעתי כולם נאכלו. זה מלא עבודה, אבל זה כל כך טעים...

שוקולד הוא ממש רכבת הרים רגשית, כי או שהוא יוצא מצוין מהתבנית, והוא מבריק ויפה וטעים, או... שלא. אם לא טימפררת טוב, שזה תהליך של יצירת הגבישים הנכונים בשוקולד בעזרת משחקים עם הטמפרטורה של השוקולד, אז השוקולד לא יוצא מהתבנית, וכשהוא סוף סוף יוצא הוא לא טעים ומכוער...

הטעמים היו תפוז, דובדבן, מרציפן וקפה.

בתמונה- לא רואים אבל אנחנו מתמוגגות מעוד תבנית פרלינים שיצאה טוב


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

מלא פרלינים


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

עוד פרלינים


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

קאפ קייקס 
הם פשוט יפיפיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בטעם שוקולד לבן ופירות יער. מעל זה הקצפה של שמנת מתוקה עם שוקולד לבן.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

קייק פופס 
קייק פופס הוא קינוח דיי פופולרי בארה"ב (זה לפחות הרושם מפינטרסט), לא הכרתי אותו לפני החתונה, אבל הוא נראה כל כך מגניב שהיינו חיבות לנסות. אמא שלי הייתה חשדנית בהתחלה, אבל אחרי שהיא התרגלה לרעיון היא הייתה יותר בקטע ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בניגוד לפרלינים הצרפתים, האמריקאים עושים לעצמם חיים קלים, והיה דיי קל להכין אותם.

הנה קישור להודעה בה הסברתי איך מכינים קייק פופס:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=171249934


----------



## פיiנה (25/11/13)

וואו ווואו וואו !!!


----------



## Raspail (26/11/13)

זה פשוט מושלם! 
אני אוהבת כל פרט ופרט בחתונה שלך! ואני יושבת פה נפעמת מול שלל הפרלינים, הקאפקייקס, קייפופס והמקרונים (איפה התמונה??) תוצרת בית, ועוד בכזה שיתוף פעולה משפחתי, זה ממש מקסים!!! הטאצ' האישי והיצירה המשותפת ניכרים בכל פרלין ופרלין וזה פשוט מרגש!


----------



## iritki (27/11/13)

אין ספק שאם הייתה לי חתונה קטנה הייתי עושה גם 
אני ובעלי מכינים שוקולד יחד מאז שהיכרנו ביחד, ואנחנו אנשים הקינוחים בכל האירועים המשפחתיים.
אם הייתה לי חתונה קטנה הייתי מכינה בעצמי קינוחים, אבל היו 200 איש ובגלל שזה היה באולם בטח גם הייתה בעיית כשרות ועכשיו לכי תסבירי לאנשים שהקינוח הזה כשר וזה לא... 
מהקייטרינג ביקשנו לפרגן לנו בקינוחים כי אנחנו לגמרי אנשי שוקולד ( הם התפעלו ששאלנו לגבי טמפרור) וכם אכן פירגנו ונתנו לנו המון סוגי קינוחים. בחתונה עצמה לו אכלנו את הקינוחים חוץ מאחד שהביאו לנו לרחבה אבל כולם אמרו שהיה מוצלח ואפילו שאלו אם אנחנו הכנו....


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

תכנית אומנותית 
בן הזוג של אחותי הוא גם חבר מאוד טוב של הבחור, ככה הכרנו. במקרה הוא גם אדם מצחיק ומוכשר מאוד, הוא למד אנימציה. עכשיו אתן חושבות לעצמכן- הוא עשה סרטון... אז לא, דווקא לא. הוא, יחד עם אחותי וכנראה שגם החבר'ה של הבחור, עשו חידון מביך בדיוק בדרגה הנכונה. בגלל שהחתונה הייתה קטנה, היה אפשר לעשות משהו באמת אישי כזה. היו ארבע שאלות על כל אחד מאתנו, ועל השאלה היה מותר לענות רק למשפחה של הצד השני, וכמובן שהחידון היה נושא פרסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. כשאני אומרת מביך, אז למשל שאלה עלי הייתה איפה נהגתי להירדם כילדה, התשובה- בשירותים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (כמובן שגם הייתה תמונה שלי בשירותים כשהייתי ילדה). זאת הייתה אמורה להיות הפתעה, אבל בערך שבוע לפני החתונה אחותי התקשרה לוודא שאני אהיה בסדר עם זה (ביקשתי ממנה דוגמה לשאלה, ואז אישרתי). היה אדיר, ממש ממש מצחיק.

בנוסף היו שני נאומים קצרים- ההורים של הבחור וסבתא שלי. היה מרגש.

לפעמים עולה כאן השאלה האם לאפשר את הדברים האישיים האלה בחתונה, אני כאורחת והפעם ככלה מאוד נהנית מהם. לצד המבצע- אני ממליצה לא להפתיע את החתן והכלה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

וכך הסתיים החידון


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

אלכוהול – אנחנו 
הבר היה בשירות עצמי, עם בחור שתפקידו היה לשמור שהמקום נקי, ולדאוג שיש מהכל כל הזמן. הכוסות היו חלק מהמחיר של הקייטרינג. לבחור שילמנו 300 ₪, והביאו אותו הקייטרינג. גם קרח הקייטרינג הביאו תמורת 100 ₪.

על אלכוהול הוצאנו 3050 ₪, מתוכם 900 ₪ על יין, והיתר על בירה, ויסקי, וודקה, ועוד הרבה דברים טובים. לא הכל נקנה בשביל החתונה, אלא גם בשביל אירוע שהוריו של הבחור עשו לכבוד החתונה לחבריהם. כמעט מהכל נשאר לנו, ואפילו דיי הרבה, אבל ברור שזה לא נזרק או משהו, ועכשיו יש לנו בר מכובד מאוד בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני מעריכה שכמות האלכוהול שנשארה היא בערך של יותר מאלף ₪. לא הלכנו להחזיר, הרי תמיד יש מה לעשות עם בירה ויין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 דברים שאנחנו לא שותים כמו ג'ין, רום או וודקה, חילקנו לאנשים שאנו יודעים שאוהבים.

המסקנה העיקרית שלי מהעניין היא שהחברים שלנו אוהבים לשתות את מה שאנחנו אוהבים. אז למשל, בגלל שכתוב בכל מקום כמויות גדולות של וודקה, אנחנו קנינו 3 בקבוקים של אבסולוט ושתו פחות מכוס מבקבוק אחד, אף אחד לא נגע במשקה אנרגיה, ואלה דברים שגם אנחנו בכלל לא שותים. לעומת זאת סיימו שלושה בקבוקים של ויסקי משובח (חשבתי שישתו בקבוק וחצי), וסיימו בקבוק של בייליס, שזה משקה שלא כתוב בשום מקום, אבל אנחנו מאוד אוהבים אותו.

את הרוב קנינו ב"בנא משקאות" בראשון לציון, זו חנות גדולה עם מחירים טובים, וגם המוכרים חמודים ולא מנסים לדחוף את המוצר היקר בקטגוריה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

ברחה לי הפיסקה הראשונה... 
אחרי סקר שוק לא ארוך הבנו שלחתונה קטנה ממש עדיף להביא את האלכוהול בעצמנו (כמו בקייטרינג המחיר לאדם עולה ככל שכמות האנשים קטנה). קנינו הרבה אלכוהול טוב שאנחנו והאנשים מסביבנו אוהבים. עשינו גם בערך 7 ליטר פונץ' שהיה הצלחה גדולה (בעיקר יין אדום ומיץ תפוזים).


----------



## 1Shir (26/11/13)

קניתם רק בקבוק אחד של בייליס?


----------



## פרילי 86 (26/11/13)

כן 
בכל זאת, חתונה של 90 איש.
נשאר שלוק וחצי בבקבוק...


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

ריקודים 
אמרתי כבר שמבחינתנו זה לא היה אמור להיות מרכז הערב.
אבל אחרי כל האלכוהול הזה, אולי זה דווקא לא מפתיע היו ריקודים...
הבחור היה זה שהתחיל.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

והצטרפו אלינו


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

לו"ז היום 
לא ברור לי האם זה מעניין אתכם, אבל זו שאלה שעולה מידיי פעם בפורום, אז אני מפרטת...

בבוקר עדיין עשינו קינוחים.
בערך ב12:00 כולם הוצאו מהבית כדי לשטוף את הסלון.
13:00-13:30 אכלנו ארוחת צהריים
13:30 הלכתי להתקלח.
14:00 הקייטרינג הגיעו (אני כבר לא הייתי שם)
14:00-16:30 הלכתי לבית אחר (בעיקר כדי להתרחק מהשיגעון שהיה בבית הראשי), ושם עם חברה עשינו איפור שיער.
חזרתי לבית, הכל כבר עמד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. רק ראיתי שהכל לשביעות רצוני, הכל באמת היה סבבה.
17:00-17:40 נסעו לוואדי יחד עם חבר טוב, לקצת צילומים.
18:00 צילומי משפחה
18:30 החתונה התחילה באופן רשמי, זו "חתונה הפוכה", מה שאומר שהיה עכשיו אוכל טעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20:00 חופה
20:30 קינוחים וקפה.
21:00 תכנית אומנותית
21:30-24:00 ריקודים ופטפטת.

בתכלס, זה הלו"ז שתוכנן, אבל מרגע שהחתונה התחילה (18:30) אני איבדתי תחושת זמן, ולמרות שהייתי עם שעון יד כל הזמן אין לי מושג מה הייתה השעה כשבאמת התחלנו את החופה, או כמה זמן רקדנו. בטוח שהמוזיקה הפסיקה ב23:55 (אז שוב שמתי לב לשעון).


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

כמה? 
בשורה התחתונה, כפי שנאמר החתונה עלתה 47,650 ₪

אמרתי כבר שהקייטרינג עלה 27,000 ₪, אז אפשר לחשוב- לאן הלכו עוד 20 אלף? בגלל זה, אם אתם באמת רוצים לדעת כמה עלתה החתונה שלכם, חשוב לעשות אקסל ולרשום בו ישר כל הוצאה. ככה, כדי שתבינו, באקסל שלי יש 42 הוצאות היו מתחת ל500 ₪ כל אחת בנפרד, וסה"כ עלו יחד יותר מ-7500 ₪. אם לא הייתי רושמת הכל כנראה שלא הייתי זוכרת את כל הדברים הקטנים, ומספרת לכם שחתונה עלתה עשרת אלפים ש"ח פחות.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

יופי, הכל מעולה- מה בכל זאת לא היה טוב? 
הדבר העיקרי שהיה לא כמו שרציתי במהלך ההכנות לחתונה היה אני. תכלס, די הפתעתי את עצמי, ונעשיתי סוג של אובססיבית לגבי החתונה. התחלנו מגישה כזאת שנעשה ערב כיף שמייצג אותנו, אבל משהו בחתונות פשוט גורם לאיבוד פרופורציה. אפילו שהייתי דיי מודעת לעצמי ולזה שאיבדתי את זה, עדיין לא יכולתי לצאת מזה. 

בגלל המודעות העצמית, השתדלתי להגיד לסביבה שזה מה שקורה ושייקחו אותי בערבון מוגבל. אני מאמינה שזה עזר להם, אבל זה עדיין לא כיף.

החתונה ממש "ישבה" עלי, זה הדבר העיקרי שהיה לי בראש במשך יותר מחצי שנה. למשל, אם הייתי מתחילה להגיד משהו בלי להגיד מה המסגרת, אז ה-"default subject" היה חתונה. נגיד באמצע א. ערב- "ונראה לי שהשקדים יהיו בצבע ורוד", אז הרי ברור שאני מדברת על השקדים המסוכרים בחתונה, לא? 

היו ימים ושבועות שממש היה לי קשה להתרכז בדברים אחרים, והרי עדיין יש חיים ועבודה, העבודה שלי דורשת ריכוז ויצירתיות, זה באמת לא היה כיף לפעמים. בשבוע שלפני החתונה זה כבר היה מגוחך, אני ממש זוכרת שיומיים אחרי החתונה הייתי צריכה לחשב בראש כמה זה 13 ועוד 18 וזה סוף סוף חזר להיות קל, אשכרה אמרתי לעצמי "שלום מוח, טוב שחזרת".

בגלל שבאיזשהו שלב הפסקתי לסמוך על שיקול הדעת שלי, עשיתי אחד מהשניים, או שהסתמכתי על שיקול הדעת שלי בעבר, ז"א ניסיתי לזכור בבירור מה פעם חשבתי על נושא כזה או אחר, או ששאלתי אנשים שאני כן סומכת על שיקול דעתם בנושא הזה. אני פשוט מנסה להבהיר לכם כמה מוזר היה המצב, היום שאני כבר לא בו, הוא נראה לי שוב עוד יותר מוזר.

חוץ מלנסות לזהות שאתם במצב הזה, ולידע את הסביבה כדי להקל עליהם, אין לי שום טיפ בנושא, אני לא יודעת איך לא להיכנס לזה. נראה לי שעם מבנה האישיות הדי פרפקציוניסטי שלי, אולי זה בלתי נמנע. לא יודעת, אם הייתי יודעת הייתי יוצאת מזה. אבל כמו שאומרים- עד החתונה זה יעבור.


----------



## NoFi M (25/11/13)

כ״כ מזדהה 
חוץ מזה שנראה שהיה מקסים מקסים, ובדיוק מה שאני הייתי רוצה לעשות אם לא היו לנו 400(!) אורחים (אני עדיין בשוק מהמספר, עזבי),
אני כ״כ מזדהה עם מה שכתבת. אנחנו רק בתחילת הארגונים ואני כבר לא מרוכזת בכלום, והלימודים והעבודה כבר מתחילים לברוח לי, וזה מאד מתסכל.

אז היי, אני נופר ואני פרפקציוניסטית. אני מסכימה איתך שכנראה שאין הרבה מה לעשות, זה עניין אישיותי, ולפחות ראית את זה ו״הזהרת״ את הסביבה, שזה גם חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ויותר מזה, העיקר שבסוף היית מרוצה מהחתונה, נשמע שהיא הייתה מאד שלכם ומאד אתם, וזה ממש חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ומזל טוב כמובן!


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

חזקי ואימצי 
כמו שכבר כתבתי, זה מצב לא פשוט, לא לך וגם לא לבן זוגך אני מניחה.
אני קיימתי ספרון עם מלא מלא רשימות, כדי שלפחות אם צצה מחשבה בראש, היא כבר לא הייתה חייבת להמשיך להתרוצץ שם (רק אם היא מתעקשת), כי היא ישר נכתבה ותועדה.
התקווה העיקרית שיש לי בשבילך- בסוף זה יעבור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עד אז מאחלת לך שפיות ופרודוקטיביות


----------



## NoFi M (27/11/13)

מדהים, בדיוק היום 
התחלתי אחד כזה!
ולא משנה כמה רשימות אני אעשה במחשב ובטלפון (ובן זוגי בהחלט לא מבין למה אני לא יכולה פשוט לכתוב הכל במחשב) - להוציא את הדברים על דף, בכתב יד, פשוט הרבה יותר משחרר.
כבר מרגישה פחות עמוסה בראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותודה


----------



## יוסי האדום (26/11/13)

איזו נשמה מקסימה את! 
מזל טוב לכם!


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

לא אתה  
מחכה כבר לראות את הקרדיטים שלך...


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/11/13)

סיכום 
גם בדיעבד אני ממש שמחה שעשינו את זה. להתחתן זה באמת לא לגמרי מובן מאליו במשפחות שלנו, ובגלל שזו בחירה היה לי קשה איתה לפעמים (הרי אם חייבים אז חייבים, ואין מה להתלבט). בסופו של דבר היה ערב כייפי, שמאוד ייצג אותנו, ואחרי כל האובססיה, בערב עצמו השתחררתי מזה, והיה רק כיף.

ולפורום המהמם הזה אני לא יכולה להודות מספיק. אולי שמתם לב כמה פעמים הבחירות שלי הושפעו בנות הפורום, וזה רק מה שכתבתי, היו עוד הרבה בנות שיעצו, תמכו ונתנו רעיונות. אתם חבורה מאוד נחמדה של אנשים, ויש פה אוירה נחמדה ומקבלת, וזה לא מובן מאליו. תמשיכו כך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(בתמונה- האוטו שלנו היה מטונף לקראת החתונה, החברים רצו לקשט אותו כהפתעה, והחליטו שבמקום לנקות את האוטו יהיה יותר מצחיק לכתוב באבק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/11/13)

אני מתמוגגת 
יש משהו מאוד קסום ומיוחד בחתונה אינטימית בבית של ההורים.
אהבתי מאוד את ה-DIY והתמונות של הקינוחים עושות לי תיאבון....


----------



## funfly (25/11/13)

המון מזל טוב!! 
הכל נראה מעולה וטעים ואני די מקנא ברמת ההשקעה שלך!
נראה כאילו תכננת חתונה בול בשבילך, כל הכבוד..

ושוב, מזל טוב!


----------



## ray of light (25/11/13)

חח מה יותר מקורי מזה? 
מלקשט את האוטו עם האבק.. גדול!

בכל מקרה החתונה שלכם נראית ממש אתם, וזה מזה כיף שזה הצליח לכם ככה (כשחברים אמרו לי אחרי החתונה שכ"כ ראו את הנגיעות שלי בחתונה זה באמת היה כיף לשמוע).
עשיתם הכל בדרך שלכם וגם אם ההוצאות יצאו קצת יותר ממה שתכננתם, העיקר שעשיתם את זה כמו שאתם רציתם.

התחברתי למה שרשמת לגבי שהכל קשור לחתונה כל התקופה שלפני . זה מדהים כמה את יכולה להפתיע את עצמך בכמות הזמן שאת מדברת על כל מיני דברים שקשורים לחתונה. זה הופך לנושא ההתעסקות המרכזי שלך ועד כמה שמדברים על זה, באמת גם כיף אחרי החתונה להפסיק להתעסק ולחזור לשגרה.

אהבתי את ההשקעה שלך בפרטים הקטנים, והקינוחים באמת נראים מהמם.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה לכם כיף בהמשך החיים ביחד


----------



## yael rosen (25/11/13)

פרילי יקרה, בתקופה האחרונה יצא לי לראות פרגמנטים קטנים כל פעם מהחתונה שתיכננת בקפידה רבה כל כך, וכל פעם זה לווה במין חיוך ומחשבה של "הגברת הזאת מעוררת השראה"
כמה חיכיתי לראות את כל החלקים מתחברים לכדי תמונה אחת, והתמונה הזאת יפה כל כך, ענוגה, ביתית, אישית, אמיתית, ומטריפה, בדיוק כמו שחתונה מהממת צריכה להיות
מיותר לציין שאני אוהבת נורא את הבחירות שעשיתם, כי זה די מובן מאליו. עשיתם משהו שמשקף אתכם ואתם בולטים בייחודיות הזו
מה שכן נשאר רק לאחל לך חיים זוגיים מלאי אור, יצירתיות והתרגשות הדדית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נשיקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









יעל


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

תודה מתוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה על המילים היפיפיות, ותודה עצומה על העזרה והתמיכה בדרך לחתונה. 
מאחלת לך חזרה חיים יצירתיים ומאושרים, לפי הסכמ"שים שלך נראה שאכן כך הם


----------



## Sofi Sh (25/11/13)

מקסים! 
איזה כיף לראות חתונה ביתית ומתוכננת לפרטי פרטים! זה נראה מדהים, ואפילו מרענן מבחינת הבחירות האישיות שלכם בחתונה פשוטה אבל שמאוד הולמת אתכם..  נהניתי מאוד לקרוא!
כל הכבוד ושיהיה לכם רק באושר!!!


----------



## תותית1212 (25/11/13)

איפה האייקון של מחיאות הכפיים??? 
אבל מצאתי את אלה- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה מושקעת עד היסוד, קטנה, שמחה, טעימה ומרגשת, ובעיקר- החתונה שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני לא מקנאה בחתונה שהפקת (גם שלי הייתה סבבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ואפילו לא חלפה המחשבה בראשי "הלוואי שהייתי מוזמנת". אני רק רק שמחה בשבילכם מאוד מאוד שהצלחתם לעשות משהו בדיוק כמו שתכננתם בראש- היצירתיות ועם זאת הפשטות, תחושת החום שעולה מהכתיבה והתמונות- הכל כאילו נוצר בשבילכם.
אני זכיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לראות אותך במציאות, והקרדיטים לגמרי משלימים את התחושה שאת משדרת.
באמת מגיעים לכם מחיאות כפיים על אירוע כל כך אישי, שהשקעתם בו מחשבה ממש עד הפרט האחרון- ועשיתם רק מה שמתחשק בלי לחשוב על מה יגידו. וגם כיף שסביבתכם קיבלה זאת באהבה.
את ממש מעוררת השראה ואני ממליצה למנהלות לשים את החתונה שלך  בקטגוריות- "איך עושים חתונה בלי להיכנע לתכתיבים".

והתקציב?? וואו! ממש עשיתם את הבלתי אפשרי.
בקיצור- אם הייתי לפני חתונה- בהחלט היית מהווה השראה ודוגמה- ואולי הייתי אוזרת אומץ ומתחתנת בחצר של הדוד במושב... נו, אולי בפעם הבאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או לפחות בברית/בר מצווה של אחד הילדים בלי נדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והעיקר, מזל טוב!


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

חמודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה שאת לא מקנאה. זו לא הייתה הכוונה בפרסום הזה, אולי כן אבל לגרום לאנשים לחשוב שאפשר קצת אחרת.
יופי לשמוע מכן שהאווירה והכוונה הצליחו לעבור במילים ובתמונות. תודה רבה על כל המילים היפות, אין לי אלא לקבור את עצמי מרוב מחמאות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה ממש כיף להעלות קרדיטים אחרי שפוגשים את אנשי הפורום פנים מול פנים 
עלית דרך אגב על נקודה חשובה ששכחתי לציין, בסופו של דבר, הצלחנו לעשות דברים אחרים מהרגיל גם בגלל שהמשפחות שלנו תמכו כמעט בהכל. מצד אחד באסה לעשות חתונה שהיא בכלל לא מתאימה לך, אבל כנראה שלא הייתי יוצאת למלחמות עולם בשביל לעשות את החתונה שלי, שלי.


----------



## Amazing18 (25/11/13)

וואו... פשוט מעורר הערצה 
כל כך אחר,
כל כך שונה,
ועם זאת כל כך מיוחד!
איזה אומץ זה לעשות חתונה בבית,
אני יודעת שכל אחת מפה חולמת על זה ולא עושה את זה מהפחד שיהדהד לנו בראש המחשבה של "למה לא עשיתי את זה בגדול"?
את הוכחת שבקטן זה אפילו יותר ענק....
המון מזל טוב אהובה,
ריגשת!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/13)

מהמם, מיוחד, מקסים ומרגש! 
נהניתי לקרוא את האבחנות שלך, לשמוע קצת על ההכנות ועל הכיף של התהליך וקצת קינאתי - כי כל כך כיף לדעת שהחתונה יוצאת כל כך אישית ומיוחדת!

המון המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים יחד!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/11/13)

|כן!| תודה על הקרדיטים! 
מעבר לזה שאני אוהבבבת את כל הבייתיות והDIY בחתונה שלכם, ממש אהבתי את הפירוט, הפרקטיות והכנות בקרדיטים- את מעולה!!!

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים!!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (26/11/13)

איזה כיף של חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך - לראות חתונה קטנה אינטימית ומושקעת במחשבה ובפרטים הקטנים, ואכן, איזה יופי של דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מההזמנות היפיפיות ועד הקינוחים ושאר פרטים ופריטים, הנופך האישי מאוד והההתאמה המדוייקת אליכם.
אנשים שיודעים מה הם רוצים (היי, אני עדיין לא יודעת מה אני רוצה) ואיך. ומצליחים (יחסית) לבצע כמו שתכננו, ובצורה כל כך מוצלחת - זה מרשים ונעים לראות.

מאחלת לכם חיים משותפים מלאים באושר וסיפוק עצמי


----------



## mayulla77 (26/11/13)

מדהים!! 
איזו חתונה יפה!! הכל נראה כל כך יפה ושלכם
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה.


----------



## ronitvas (27/11/13)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים 
ועוד יותר כיף כי אני מופתעת מכמות הפרטים שאני זוכרת  מההתלבטויות שלך לאורך הדרך. 
פתאום הכל מתחבר בצורה מופלאה לאירוע מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם את התמונה של השמלה בצבע אני זוכרת, אבל זאת מחמיאה פי כמה (כמדומני גם השלת לא מעט קילוגרמים....)
הכל מקסים ומושקע!!! 
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

תודה! 
אכן, השלתי כמה קילוגרמים. זה לא היה בכוונה לקראת החתונה (אבל אני בכל זאת בחורה אז ברור שאני שמחה שזה קרה...), כמה חודשים לפני החתונה החלפתי מקום עבודה, והלכתי עליו וחזרה ממנו ברגל כל יום. לגוף שלי יש פשוט שני משקלים- עם הליכה ובלי הליכה...
תודה רבה על המחמאות, הפורום היה שותף פעיל בהחלטות בדרך.


----------



## haych (27/11/13)

מקסים! 
כל הכבוד על כל ההפקה! קצת מקנאה בכם על הגיבוש המשפחתי, אין סיכוי שהייתי יכולה לרתום את המשפחה שלי בצורה כזאת...
הכל כ"כ יפה ומוקפד, והקינוחים... בא לי לטרוף את כולם!
כל הכבוד לכם שלא נכנעתם לתכתיבים ויצרתם את האירוע המושלם בשבילכם. נראה שזה היה כרוך בלא מעט לוגיסטיקה וכאב ראש-ועמדתם בזה בהצלחה.
שיהיה לכם רק טוב!


----------



## יוסי האדום (25/11/13)

יו איזה מרגש!


----------



## זברה28 (25/11/13)

קרדיטים משובחים! 
הנגיעה האישית שלכם בכל פרט ופרט כל כך מורגשת ומעוררת השתאות!
כל הכבוד על שלא נכנעתם לתכתיבים ונשארתם נאמנים לרצונות שלכם.
חתונה וזוג מקסימים! שתדעו רק אושר!


----------



## butwhy (25/11/13)

מה אפשר לומר? 
הרבה דברים שכתבת לגבי תפיסת העולם שלכם נשמעו כאילו יצאו מהפה שלי (וכנראה שגם באמת יצאו בעבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
הכל כל-כך יפה ומקסים ואתם.. מקווה שיום אחד החתונות של כולם ייראו ככה - אישיות, מרגשות ושפויות. אלה חתונות שבאופן אישי, אני נהנית מהן פי אלף.
המון המון מזל טוב!

נ.ב - השמלה מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והקינוחים -


----------



## פרילי 86 (26/11/13)

את יודעת מה באמת אפשר לומר- קרדיטים! או שפספסתי וכבר פרסמת? (קצת לא הייתי פה בזמן האחרון).

ונחזור לעניין, תודה חמודה  הבנו כבר שהטעם שלנו דומה, עכשיו צריך להתחיל את המהפכה! סתם, שתהיה הפיכה שקטה זה גם טוב. 
אני גם מקווה להיות אורחת בחתונה שכזאת, בינתיים יצא לי רק להיות כלה


----------



## Raspail (26/11/13)

אחרי שקראתי הכל 5-10 פעמים 
אפשר גם להגיב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קודם כל הקרדיטים שלכם הם ההוכחה לזה שאפשר להעלות קרדיטים מצונזרים ועדיין לשתף בהמון תמונות, אינפורמציה והשראה!!! ובאמת נהניתי מכל רגע וקראתי בשקיקה...

דבר שני - אתם זוג מקסים וחמוד ואני מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב! (ומכיוון שאפילו פגשנו את החצי השני שלך במפגש פורום אז אפשר לומר שזו הפעם הראשונה שאני מגיבה על קרדיטים אחרי שיצא לי להכיר גם את החתן וגם את הכלה! ווהווו!)

ודבר אחרון - החתונה פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחד גדול! כמה צניעות ופשטות ועם זאת השקעה ומחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים. שילוב מושלם של חמימות וביתיות ואינטימיות עם הטאצ' האישי של ההזמנות, הקינוחים, פתקיות ההושבה, התמונות ויתר הדברים ששילבתם בחתונה שלכם וכמובן הטקס, התכנית האמנותית והסגנון של הלוק הכללי שלכם... אין לי ספק שזו הייתה חתונה חוויתית לאורחים שלכם ושהיא שיקפה אתכם בדיוק כמו שרציתם וזה אפילו עוד יותר מרגש! מזל טוב!


----------



## פרילי 86 (26/11/13)

תודה  
כיף לשמוע דברים כאלה מכל אחד, אבל אחרי החתונה המושלמת שלך, ואחרי שגם נפגשנו, זה בכלל אישי ונחמד 
בזמן ההכנות חשבתי לא פעם על מה יחשבו בפורום (ולא רק האורחים...), אפילו חלק מרשימת הבקשות לתמונות שהצלם קיבל הייתה מוכוונת פורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז עכשיו שאתן (יוסי תסלח לי) רואות הכל, זה ממש כיף. זה קצת מוזר בעצם... אבל תכלס, מעטים האנשים שבאמת מעריכים את כל השטויות הקטנות שאני מעריכה, אז מה לעשות... ואפילו כבר פגשתי אתכם, אז זה כבר לא "אנשים זרים ומוזרים באינטרנט".
בקיצור, תודה רבה, ונסכם על הערכה הדדית


----------



## קבוק בוטן (27/11/13)

איזה יופי, חיכיתי לכם... 
כלומר לא לכם ספציפית, אלא בכלל לזוגות שיספרו פה על חתונות ביתיות... כי אין מספיק מזה לדעתי! 
וגם את כמוני בחרת לצנזר תמונות ולהתמקד במילים יותר מתמונות - כנראה זה קטע של חתונות קטנות, שמי שבוחר בהן הוא ביישן מטבעו ולא רוצה לפרסם את עצמו?..

בכל מקרה, מה שרציתי להגיד זה שמאוד נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים - חתונות קטנות זה הכי כיף שיש כי אפשר לתת את מירב תשומת הלב לאורחים, גם בהכנות וגם באירוע עצמו. ונראה שבאמת השקעתם... איזה הזמנה יפה, כמה מחשבה בעיצוב ובDIY, והקינוחים! וואו! בא לי להיות אורחת באירוע שלכם. 

בקיצור, כל הכבוד לכם שהצלחתם לעשות אירוע שמשקף את האופי שלכם והרצונות שלכם, ושמרתם לאורך כל הדרך על תקציב שפוי ומחשבה רציונלית. 
הלוואי וביום מן הימים כולם יעשו חתונות כאלה - כי אז גם האורחים יבואו בשמחה וגם תמיד יהיה שמח ואינטימי יותר (לדעתי).

מזל טוב לכם והמשך חיים מאושרים


----------



## פרילי 86 (27/11/13)

אמן  
את היית השראה רצינית כשרק התחלתי את התהליך, וכשקראתי את הקרדיטים שלך השבעתי את עצמי שאני גם אכתוב, כי זה באמת מאוד עוזר.
אכן, כנראה שיש איזה מכנה משותף של ביישנות למתחתנים הבייתים...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (28/11/13)

השראה? יו, תודה


----------

